# Penn 6500ss/Pursuit 9ft Surf Rod For Sale



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

The reel does have a few scratches from normal use/wear, but I did update the gearing with the new style main/pinion gear (whichi orderedbrand new), and is spooled up with new 15pd P-line. There is no corrossion an no rust on the reel at all, everything on the reel works smooth/great. The rod is also brand new (9ft 12-25pd line rating) and has never seen the water. 100$ obo. You can reply on here or drop me an email [email protected] for any other questions.


----------

